# 100k sqaut pb.



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

100k sqaut for 10 tonight, im so happy.

i dont usually take pre workout supps but i was given a sample of bsn noxplode and thought i would give it a go. it definitely gave me more focus and wanting to do more.

im a dirty natty trainer and been stuck on 90k what seems for ever.

i know its not as much as most of you are doing on here but for me at 40 and weighing in at 80k im over the moon.

had to share my milestone. change of diet and being more focused on eating clean is definitely working.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Well done mate


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well done mate 

Does anybody know what difference is in squat an leg press?

Like if do 1rep max 100kg squat what is it leg press for 1rep max? How much more weight can be on?

Just asking as i dont squat as lower back injury but can do leg press


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well done mate


cheers fella. i felt great like i could of gone abit more but didnt want to over do it lol.

going get a tub of that noxplode and use it on leg days. going to aim 105 next week. fingers crossed.


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

tony10 said:


> 100k sqaut for 10 tonight, im so happy.
> 
> i dont usually take pre workout supps but i was given a sample of bsn noxplode and thought i would give it a go. it definitely gave me more focus and wanting to do more.
> 
> ...


Well done pal, 10 reps is a monster effort, you ever hit any max singles? I bet youd put up some boss weight.

I remember when i first hit 100kg i texted everyone i knew proclaiming "just squatted 100kg for the first time every!!!! woot!!!!"

Nicest thing was my dad texting back and saying "me and your mother dont know what that means but we are both very proud of you!"


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good work:thumbup1:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmob said:


> Well done pal, 10 reps is a monster effort, you ever hit any max singles? I bet youd put up some boss weight.
> 
> I remember when i first hit 100kg i texted everyone i knew proclaiming "just squatted 100kg for the first time every!!!! woot!!!!"
> 
> Nicest thing was my dad texting back and saying "me and your mother dont know what that means but we are both very proud of you!"


done the same myself mate lol. text everyone.

never done a 1rm mate.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Leg press I find is easy, I can squat 120kg on 5x5 easily enough and can smash 205kg(all weight) on the machine,

So the leg press is more than double free weight I've found to be equal


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done mate, good job,100kg for ten is pretty good going. I don't wanna doubt ya pal, but the amount of times I hear people say they squat this,that,the other and when I see them squatting they're doing some half ass quarter squats, so I hope your going low enough and doing full reps.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done. Reps sent


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> Well done mate, good job,100kg for ten is pretty good going. I don't wanna doubt ya pal, but the amount of times I hear people say they squat this,that,the other and when I see them squatting they're doing some half ass quarter squats, so I hope your going low enough and doing full reps.


no half squats here fella. i dont come on here claiming this and that mate, dont see the point. only cheating myself if i did that cocker.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done. Reps sent


thanls mate.


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

tony10 said:


> 100k sqaut for 10 tonight, im so happy.
> 
> i dont usually take pre workout supps but i was given a sample of bsn noxplode and thought i would give it a go. it definitely gave me more focus and wanting to do more.
> 
> ...


Good on you bud!

keep at it and you'll be adding on plates in no time


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

tony10 said:


> no half squats here fella. i dont come on here claiming this and that mate, dont see the point. only cheating myself if i did that cocker.


O.K glad to hear that,  , sorry I had to mention it as I see it all the time.Personally I squat below parallel,but I consider at least parallel to be full ROM, partials have their place but they're not a squat.

The squat seems to be one of those exercises where people tend to do less than a full rep and count it as one, most times they probably don't even realise that they're not going low enough as its quite hard to tell unless you have someone watching.

Anyway I don't wanna take anything away from your achievement mate, and again well done. :thumb:


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

tony10 said:


> 100k sqaut for 10 tonight, im so happy.
> 
> i dont usually take pre workout supps but i was given a sample of bsn noxplode and thought i would give it a go. it definitely gave me more focus and wanting to do more.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, both on the squat and for following the greatest football team on gods green earth.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I call BS, vids or no 100kg.

Only joking mate. Well done. Feels great to get those 4 big plates done doesnt it?

You'll be thinking towards 6plates now


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

bigtommay said:


> I call BS, vids or no 100kg.
> 
> Only joking mate. Well done. Feels great to get those 4 big plates done doesnt it?
> 
> You'll be thinking towards 6plates now


tbh tom, ive probably been under achieving for a few weeks. just goes to show with a bit of focus, confidence and a good spotter you can do it.

legs are sore tho lol and this cold weather is not helping.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Very well done fella :thumbup1:

Nothing really beats the feeling of getting a pb on squats or deads.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done man!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well done pal, enjoy the doms!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done mate


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Great mate.

Now next session, go for 3 sets of 8-10 on 100kg, or up the weight to 102.5kg. Progression is key! You'll be on the next big milestone in no time, the big 140kg


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done lad!  :thumb:


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Well done on the pb dude onwards an upwards, I found that noxplode a bit fizzy it felt like it was gunna explode out my nose lol.


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Well done mate don't see many people in my gym slapping out a good ten to depth on any weight like its been said its usually half ****d quarter squats!

Keep it up mucka you can only go up now!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well done on the PB mate. From a fellow staffy


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Well done mate
> 
> Does anybody know what difference is in squat an leg press?
> 
> ...


This is a good question mate. My squat is currently at 120kg 5x5, normally fail on the last set. My legpress however was 375kg for two slow reps two weeks ago, this week I hit 330kg for 8x8 pretty strongly (gym was too busy to get more plates)

Confusing

Well done one the PB though OP, awesome


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Super_G said:


> This is a good question mate. My squat is currently at 120kg 5x5, normally fail on the last set. My legpress however was 375kg for two slow reps two weeks ago, this week I hit 330kg for 8x8 pretty strongly (gym was too busy to get more plates)
> 
> Confusing
> 
> Well done one the PB though OP, awesome


Glad to see I'm not the only one like that also.

Current squat is at 140kg 5x5.

I've had 400kg out for 2 sets of 8reps last week. Felt like I could of gone higher also. Maybe the angle at which the machine is, takes a % of the weight away???


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Machines are always going to be easier than barbell squats. The machines do all the balancing for you so all you need to do is push...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP can l ask how you calculated the 100 kg's ?

Was it plates or plates plus the bar total ?

I only ask as today l squated for the first time and l did 40 kg's plus the bar for 10 sets of 10 with 60 seconds between sets....

Not taking anything away from you at all, genuinely impressed and hope l get to that level soon :thumbup1:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one like that also.
> 
> Current squat is at 140kg 5x5.
> 
> I've had 400kg out for 2 sets of 8reps last week. Felt like I could of gone higher also. Maybe the angle at which the machine is, takes a % of the weight away???


I think the design is crucial. Was using a playe loading hammer strength leg press and i threw up 360kg for 5x8 pretty well, went to my usual gym and their signature legpress had me struggling at 330kg. Iv got that up to 375kg for the two reps which I'm struggling with but the 330kg is pretty easy now. With the hammer strength legpress there was no discomfort, although the signature one makes me feel a stabbing like pain in my right side lower back and the back pumps are insane!

Sorry to change the subject OP,


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats mate.


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well done mate. Keep up the good work.

On a separate note, that's one pre workout drink I could never stomach, NO XPLODE. Made me feel I'll


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

ill ^^^ bloody predictive iPhone text crap :lol:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> OP can l ask how you calculated the 100 kg's ?
> 
> Was it plates or plates plus the bar total ?
> 
> ...


it was total weight george.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tony10 said:


> it was total weight george.


Nice one, like l say l did them for the first time today, actually had to hold the weights because it was easier than the bar..


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks george and everyone for there kind words.

legs dont feel good today but its give me a major boost. cant wait get back in the gym monday. :thumb:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> Nice one, like l say l did them for the first time today, actually had to hold the weights because it was easier than the bar..


i was told yesterday to put a piece of wood on the floor and put your heels on the wood. he did explain why but i was feeling dizzy at the time lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tony10 said:


> i was told yesterday to put a piece of wood on the floor and put your heels on the wood. he did explain why but i was feeling dizzy at the time lol.


Yeah l have heard this to keep your heels elevated slightly..


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> Yeah l have heard this to keep your heels elevated slightly..


is it for more balance? would you be pushing more from your toes?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done mate. Good job.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

@tony10 congrats mate.

I've never done a squat with bar (had lower back problems for a while so been doing it with kettlebells/DBs), but I'm thinking of starting them light soon to see how the back holds up. Just a quick question re: the wood? I've heard that is great for elevation to rally work the legs, but I've also heard of wearing no shoes/just socks. Any advice mate?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Goosh said:


> @tony10 congrats mate.
> 
> I've never done a squat with bar (had lower back problems for a while so been doing it with kettlebells/DBs), but I'm thinking of starting them light soon to see how the back holds up. Just a quick question re: the wood? I've heard that is great for elevation to rally work the legs, but I've also heard of wearing no shoes/just socks. Any advice mate?


ive seen people wearing no shoes but never tried it myself mate. the wood bit i only heard this for the first time yesterday so i may give it ago next friday.

regarding squats mate start light and build the weight as you go. i have broken my right ankle twice in the past so its all about taking your time. consistency is key.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I got some weight lifting shoes (Adidas) which really helped - I used to put small plates under my heels before that. Much better balance too on any leg stuff. Did cyclists squats the other day too (using the little grey steps under my heels) which seems. Lot tougher on the legs than standard squats.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

tony10 said:


> is it for more balance? would you be pushing more from your toes?


I got into a retarded argument with one of the more well known members of the site a while ago about this. Olympic lifters wear lifting shoes that raise the heel as it increases the range of motion for the ankle joint and takes a good bit of strain away which is crucial for when your lifting crazy weights, I might be mistaken but I'm sure it also helps the chest stay up too?

To squat properly we do not need our heels raised, it's all down to your own flexibility and technique, we have all seen the lads squaring good weight with bare feet. Any good PT or experienced lifter will tell you that if you can't squat without the heel being raised you should focus on fixing that issue before increasing the weights, wearing heels and masking the problem, stretching and foam rolling is perfect for this. Too many people will rush out and buy weight lifting shoes, jump on the squat rack and bash out 5 reps of 80kg squats, the heels hiding the fact that their technique is pish and by doing so raising the chance of injury when they add more weight on. 'All the gear, no idea' springs to mind..

Once you can hit a good deep squat with a good weight and want to go heavier then by all means by a good quality weight lifting shoe and get serious 

(Not saying that this is gospel or anything, just my understanding of it all)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Goosh said:


> @tony10 congrats mate.
> 
> I've never done a squat with bar (had lower back problems for a while so been doing it with kettlebells/DBs), but I'm thinking of starting them light soon to see how the back holds up. Just a quick question re: the wood? I've heard that is great for elevation to rally work the legs, but I've also heard of wearing no shoes/just socks. Any advice mate?


Could start off with hack squats or front squats to gently introduce the movement to your lower back?


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Repect to the OP.

I'm currently at 105 kg 5 x 5.

Keep this log updated, will watch with interest.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Could start off with hack squats or front squats to gently introduce the movement to your lower back?


I've been doing bent over BB rows to try and put some stress on my back by relying on the lower back to keep straight. It's been doing ok, but you're the second person today to mention hack squats. Gonna look into them a little bit.

Cheers mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Goosh said:


> I've been doing bent over BB rows to try and put some stress on my back by relying on the lower back to keep straight. It's been doing ok, but you're the second person today to mention hack squats. Gonna look into them a little bit.
> 
> Cheers mate


Good for the Glutes Aswell. Pics of pumped Glutes to my inbox pls x :lol:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Goosh said:


> I've been doing bent over BB rows to try and put some stress on my back by relying on the lower back to keep straight. It's been doing ok, but you're the second person today to mention hack squats. Gonna look into them a little bit.
> 
> Cheers mate


 @Goosh you could try hyperextensions back, quite good for lower back.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Well done on the 100kgs. Finally managed the 100 myself this week. Had been flirting near it for a while but finally managed 5 what I would say we're solid reps. Now for the 150!


----------

